# A new way to look for work!



## Hwker (Sep 19, 2010)

Check out this site: SMStheJOB. It's the new way to receive and apply for job vacancies. It sends job ads directly to job seeker's mobile phones via a text message. It couldn't be quicker or simpler, I have used it myself and it WORKS! Plus it's FREE! It could revolutionise the Australian job market.

The jobs it sends you are tailored to you, so no more endless hours trawling through job ad after job ad online. And with the click of a button on your phone your resume is sent off to the employer. Easy!

SMStheJOB makes look and applying for jobs so much easier, more convenient and less stressful, and it can put jobseekers in the express lane to employment when timing is everything to that desperate employer.

It's good for candidates and it's good for employers as well. It's a targeted service: Companies know that their ads are being seen by the right candidates, rather than just by a bunch of randoms!

Career One and other online job advertisers have said they will move to placing jobs on a phone interface, so this really is the way of the future. It's the the best way to advertise to candidates "on the run". Advertisers using SMStheJOB will be assured that 99.99% of all phones can receive their job ad and will take the number 1 spot on the audiences phone.

Ad costs are lower too.

So check it out, it's probably the future of job hunting job advertising. I highly reccomend it. You've got nothing to lose!


----------

